# Anzahl Dateien in Verzeichnis mit JavaScript auslesen



## T_Da_Man (1. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Methode (zu welchem objekt?!?) gibt, mit der man die anzahl dateien in einem Verzeichnis der Homepage auslesen kann?
Oder gibt es eine, wo man die Dateinamen aller Dateien eines Verzeichnisses auslesen kann?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Mrz 2005)

Das geht leider nicht.


----------



## T_Da_Man (1. Mrz 2005)

hm kacke.... geht das mit ner andern programmiersprache, die man in HTML einbetten kann? Z.B. PHP?


----------

